# Wireless adapter for smart TV?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You can use Powerline adapters. http://www.netgear.com/home/products/powerline-and-coax/default.aspx


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

dcj710 said:


> Anyone know of an adapter that plugs into the LAN cable slot on the back of a Smart TV? (supposedly, the size n shape of a USB thumbdrive). I'm told it will reeive a signal from a wireless router ( on a different floor).


Is this an ethernet jack in the back of the TV? Does it look like a phone jack but a little wider?

If so, then the surest thing to do, if you really need to connect to a wireless router, is to buy an access point and connect it to your TV via an ethernet cable. Trying to connect a wireless adapter that usually plugs into a laptop or desktop via USB will likely not work as they need drivers on the connected machine. 

If this is to stream video then you should consider Greg's solution. Powerline is great for this as it provides a more robust and reliable connection than wireless. That said, sometimes it provides poor performance between two given circuits and there is no way to tell in advance of testing it out on the circuits in question.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure if you've solved this but instead of an access point, what you want is a wireless bridge. Else you will have dhcp issues and possibly nat issues if your ap has built in router.


----------



## dcj710 (Dec 30, 2011)

Recently ran wire direct (solution I always favor). Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## HarryJohon (Dec 19, 2014)

Provided that this is true, then the surest thing to do, on the off chance that you truly need to associate with a remote switch, is to purchase a right to gain entrance direct and interface it toward your TV through an ethernet link. Attempting to unite a remote connector that typically connects to a portable computer or desktop through USB will probably not act as they need drivers on the associated machine.Not certain in the event that you've explained this however rather than a right to gain entrance point, what you need is a remote extension. Else you will have dhcp issues and conceivably nat issues if your ap has implicit switch.


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

gregzoll said:


> You can use Powerline adapters. http://www.netgear.com/home/products/powerline-and-coax/default.aspx


I use these and they are awesome! but before anything else, can you give us the model of your TV just so we can be sure? 

Smart TVs nowadays usually have an ethernet port which is just a tad larger than a telephone port/jack and a USB port. I am not sure if wireless adapters will work since for most of them you need to install a driver for the device to work properly. 

I do highly recommend powerline adapters since they are a more reliable solution.


----------

